# Repair 175966-3 Connector Jeep Amp Upgrade



## rgm34 (May 23, 2019)

I had a couple of nice people work on my vehicle and it turns out I have to rebuild/replace the black and white connectors for the amp that is part of the Alpine Upgrade system in a 2015 Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk.

I was able to replace the terminals in the speaker connectors, however after playing around with the black connector for the Alpine AMP Upgrade I have been unable to remove the terminals. I have a Terminal Extractor and have tried each one multiple times. I have a schematic of the connector and it appears to have a plastic piece to release the terminal but I haven't had any luck.

Has anyone removed the terminals from this connector. If so how did you do so.

Schematic can be found here. It won't let me post links, remove the word SLASH and replace with a / to complete the URL. Sorry about this.

www DOT mouser DOT com SLASH datasheet/2/418 SLASH NG_CD_175966_B2-678649.pdf

Any guidance is greatly appreciated. After easily extracting the terminals for the speaker connectors I thought I'd finish this phase of the project in no time. Boy was I wrong.

Thank you.

Jim


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

https://www.te.com/commerce/Documen...-5883ApdfEnglishENG_SS_411-5883_A.pdfN-A


----------



## rgm34 (May 23, 2019)

I wasn't sure if I could disassemble the two connectors prior to extracting the terminals. After reviewing the document you provided I separated the two pieces and was able to extract the terminals in seconds. Saves me from purchasing a replacement kit from Jeep.

I can't thank you enough.

Robert


----------

